# Do yogies taste good?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Has anyone personally tried them? Like I have some that are supposedly carrot cake flavored, do they really taste like it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I tried one once, it was a terrible mistake. Me and my boyfriend ate one together and it was the most disgusting thing haha. It just sort of crumbles in your mouth and leaves a horrible after taste. I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

...bleh lol I try everything my girls eat, If I don't like normally they don't care too much for it either. I've even tried Oxbow xD it's... interesting lol


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

I have always wondered that, lol. I once had a hamster years ago who'd go bonkers over the stuff, and now my rats will climb all over me in an attempt to get at the entire bag of yogies. Now I'm glad I was never curious enough to try any. I was about to give in and pop one in my mouth -- the strawberry ones just smell _SO_ good


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Blah, yep you're right, lesson learned, I understand why my babies are just kinda meh about em


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Seiko said:


> I have always wondered that, lol. I once had a hamster years ago who'd go bonkers over the stuff, and now my rats will climb all over me in an attempt to get at the entire bag of yogies. Now I'm glad I was never curious enough to try any. I was about to give in and pop one in my mouth -- the strawberry ones just smell _SO_ good


The carrot cake one smelled good too, don't do it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

None of mine are crazy about them, except my one boy Max, he seems to just put them in his mouth and sort of eat them in less than a second. It's like he swallows them whole!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

franjf said:


> None of mine are crazy about them, except my one boy Max, he seems to just put them in his mouth and sort of eat them in less than a second. It's like he swallows them whole!


I mean like, they eat them, but they don't LOVE them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

Strange, my boys go bananas for them! I have to put the bags somewhere they can't get to, otherwise they'll try to steal it and drag it off into the abyss.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

The only thing either of them go nuts over is....well once aris got ahold of some cat food and....now she tries to get it all the time


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I've tried most of the treats I give my girls, and to be honest, I understand why blossom (my youngest) isn't a massive fan - almost every one is ridiculously sweet. The yoghurt drops are ok, but the wild berry ones just taste like sugar. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yogies are really just sugar... and oil.




> Sugar, partially hydrogenated vegetable oil, whey powder, dextrose, yogurt powder, soya lecithin, natural and/or artificial flavor, titanium dioxide, color added



You can easily make your own yogurt drops at home... pour some premixed yogurt (or mix plain yogurt with some fruit puree) into a plastic ziploc bag, close it, and snip a tiny hole in one of the corners to make it almost like an icing piping bag... use it to make drops on a nonstick baking sheet... pop it in the freezer for a few hours, and then scrape them all off afterwards. You can keep them in a container in the freezer. Much healthier and cheaper than yogies  You can eat them too!


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

That is a genius idea! I am definitely going to try that


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Jaguar said:


> Yogies are really just sugar... and oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind=blown literally no sarcasm in gonna do that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I tried them once because I wanted to break them in half back when I first had my boys and I was giving them loads of treats to win them over. I had to break them in half with my teeth. The taste was okay, but the texture was awful D:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I mean the taste wasn't technically terrible, but carrot cake? No


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I tried the cheese flavored ones once with my boyfriend. They tasted like wax. >.<


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I licked a "wild berry" flavored yogie once. Terrible, terrible. My rats won't eat them either. No one will. I've got a pile of yogies and no one that eats them haha.


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine tend to stay in the treat tub forever, along with the 'fruity shapes' that I bought them. They much prefer to steal my human food


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

My 6 yr old daughter says she likes the peanut butter ones, but she'll also eat Oxbow, dog treats (that admittedly smell delicious!), and fish food so there's no accounting for taste!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

lcs said:


> My 6 yr old daughter says she likes the peanut butter ones, but she'll also eat Oxbow, dog treats (that admittedly smell delicious!), and fish food so there's no accounting for taste!


When I was younger my favorite ice cream was Puppy Treat. I liked cheese and ketchup sandwiches. Both prospects sicken me now haha.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I buy yogurt drops from the baby section in the grocery store. I know that they are still sweet and only an occasional treat but they are cheaper than the ones in the pet store. I buy a number if treats from the baby aisle 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Just pointing out but if yogies have "partially hydrogenated vegetable oil" in them, that's man made fat known as trans-fat which is very harmful to humans as it increases LDL cholesterol, and has a whole other bunch of nasty effects involving obesity and diabetes (and even infertility and cancers!) etc... It's found in most processed junk foods and is just plain terrible for you, so it's not good for ratties at all. I'd make your own yogurt drops at home.

Anyways, I taste-test a little of nearly everything I give to my pets just out of curiosity (yes, I have eaten a mealworm before, I admit it shamelessly...) but I've never purchased yogies before... I've tried a couple other store-bought treats and they don't taste bad but tasting it for yourself really gives you an idea of all the sugar in them.


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I tried them, they don't have any flavor. They taste like the 'yogurt' coating on pretzels. Just waxy and gross. My rats love them, and wish that I would fill their food dish with them. I'm still on the container PetCo gave me when i adopted them, I would much rather give them human food that I create. 

My dogs also love yogies, I share them with them.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Most of the treats at my work (except the small animal/bird/fish/reptile/all animals that arent dogs or cats) are all natural and have a very short list of ingredients. I have not tried Yogies but I have tried tons of dog treats. My boss will eat the jerky-type ones. Those pretty bakery style cookies we get are absolutely delicious and sometimes if I need a quick snack I'll eat one of them. Three Dog Bakery has hands down the best packaged treats- the Classic Cremes look like oreos and taste like low-fat sugarless ones. Nutro Crunchies in berry, apple, and peanut butter are pretty good. K9 Granola Factory's Coconut Crunchers weren't bad. Purebites freeze dried chicken tasted like chicken but had a pretty gross after taste. 

On the other hand- Nutri-Cal, bitter apple, and bitter cherry are AWFUL.


----------



## xbexidabestx (Jun 17, 2013)

Not sure if this is relevant, because I dont see yogies here in the UK, but we have little milk/yogurt/chocolate drops for rodents. Anyway, found my 2 year old chowing down a packet of chocolate drops the other day. She seemed to like them. Says on the back of the packet "safe if accidently eaten by children" so no need to worry. 
My boyfriend ate one and said they werent disgusting, but that was the chocolate flavoured one!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I wish we had a pet bakery here  I'm lazy, and have no skill so I couldn't make them myself, but yogies? Icky, do not eat, they did NOT taste like yogurt coating, you must has different ones


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

I haven't eaten the Yogie brand but I've tried a nibble of other sorts. Not a fan..


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah I didn't try the actual brand...I think it as all livin things, anyway, yeah, uck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

